

100% social search - josephwesley

Does anyone know if a search engine is being developed that relies 100% to curate content. And if not 100%, then largely relying on user-curation. Google is doing this, but they don't seem to be leaning that heavily on users. There approach is more like suggestions and total curation. Any thoughts on this?
======
maxbrown
Aardvark is a good example of this - <http://vark.com/>

~~~
josephwesley
I'm picturing something where the engine produces regular search results but
then users vote the results up, down, or out. Every vote would be incorporated
into the search algorithm. I'm also picturing something at a higher level
since Google gives you the microscopic word on a page level.

------
erik_p
I'm currently working on something like this. It's non-functional / not
launched...

~~~
josephwesley
I've got some ideas if you even want to chat.

